# Fern Lake NY



## Nerri1029 (Aug 21, 2009)

Between the poison ivy and staying within line of site of the kids in the water I couldn't travel far but there was some pretty good sized orb weavers on the property etc.

















































Tough shot, arms at max length.






Anyone know what this is ??? I do 


















This fly was easily 1 inch long


----------



## Nerri1029 (Aug 21, 2009)

A fairly large moth, with one of the large orb weavers. 

the moth was about 6cm






























<added>














Some NON-Exoskeletoned samples


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmmm, lake, bug.

Oooh. is that one pic the shed skin of a dragonfly larvae?


Great pics, what are those white things on the Japanese Beetle?


----------



## Nerri1029 (Aug 21, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Hmmm, lake, bug.
> 
> *Oooh. is that one pic the shed skin of a dragonfly larvae?*
> 
> ...


Yeah I know.. not difficult.. 

But you'd be surprised by how many people don't know that.

And I have no idea about that beetle.. I was wondering that myself.


----------



## JC50 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice pictures.We used to go camping just north of the Pottersville area by the boreas river,and then travel farther north in that area for day trips and hikes.I sure do miss that.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Aug 21, 2009)

JC50 said:


> Nice pictures.We used to go camping just north of the Pottersville area by the boreas river,and then travel farther north in that area for day trips and hikes.I sure do miss that.


Seeing that you live in FLA I'm sure you do miss the mountains


----------



## eelnoob (Aug 22, 2009)

Great pix.


I tried taking pix of bugs a few times but it seems they always fly off or move right before pressing the shutter:wall:  .


----------



## ahas (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the great pics.  Like the butterfly photo.   

Fred


----------



## John Apple (Aug 25, 2009)

The white things on the japanese beetle are turtle mites and I gotta tell ya ...love the crane fly pic


----------

